

Mystery Object Removed from Man's Arm After 51 Years - pajtai
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/mystery-object-removed-from-mans-arm-after-51-years/

======
codezero
"It turned out to be the turn signal from a 1963 Thunderbird that had been
embedded in his arm ever since a car accident more than half a century ago."

